# C# Datei in Arraylist speichern und ausgeben



## Luna1000 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe eine kleine Smarphone-Anwendung gestartet.
Mit einem Klick auf einen Softbutton soll eine Datei eingelesen werden und zeilenweise in einer ArrayList gespeichert werden. So weit so gut.
Ich will jetzt z.B. die zweite Zeile in ein Label schreiben. Das passiert nicht. 
Wenn ich das selbe über die Console anschaue, sehe ich, dass die Datei korrekt geladen wird und auch über die Console richtig ausgegeben wird. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was hier falsch ist?



```
private void weiterBtn_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
           
            ArrayList frageAusDatei = new ArrayList();
            if (File.Exists("C:\\test.txt"))
            {
                StreamReader SR = new StreamReader("C:\\test.txt");
                while (SR.Peek() > -1)
                {
                    frageAusDatei.Add(SR.ReadLine());
                }
                SR.Close();
                fragetext.Text = Convert.ToString(frageAusDatei[1]);
            }
                    
        }
```


Grüße und Danke


----------



## Luna1000 (5. Januar 2008)

oh ich habe jetzt mit else getestet, ob die Datei in der Smartphone Anwendung existiert, also dass dann "existiert nicht" im Label steht. 
Die Datei wird scheinbar nicht geladen und die if Schleife wird gar nicht durchlaufen. Aber wieso funktioniert es dann in der Konsolen-Anwendung?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------

